# Went looking for silver......



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

....but only found copper, and lots of them 
Waking up at 2AM sucks. 
Waking up to 2AM to meet your dad out front with his skiff, easier. 
Waking up at 2AM going fishing and dropping flys on swolt reds, not a bad start to the day.
Nope, not bad at all :no: 
L8, Harry


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

That's some pretty copper color on them redfish. BTW, did you leave your PJ bottoms on also! :blink:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Good Deal! Thanks for sharing the pics!:thumbup:


----------



## cliphord (Oct 28, 2011)

looks like it was all worth it.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

FishinFool said:


> BTW, did you leave your PJ bottoms on also! :blink:


That's my poon shorts!!
Next time I'll wear these instead I guess 
L8, Harry


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Those look like some brackish redfish. Nice.


----------

